# Bananas?



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Are bananas okay for dogs to eat? I had a frozen banana in the freezer and let Gus gnaw on it for awhile. He ate a little of the skin and got a little bit of banana. He's not interested in it anymore (surprise, surprise), but I just wanted to check and see if anyone knew something about it. 

Thanks!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

My guys love Bananas... i dont give the skin though..


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I Had A Golden That Loved Banana's!!! Everyday I Shared One With Him. No Skins Tho..

Debbie & Mason


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Most dogs don't like bananas and will spit them out- but they are harmless. I just have never had a dog in my life (and I have had lots, and I eat bananas every day!) that would eat it. They spit them on the floor with disgust.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

How odd! So I guess some dogs do eat them. Actually there are only three foods my greedy Goldens won't eat- raw tomato, banana, and mushrooms... they even eat lettuce!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

My dogs LOVE LOVE bananas. They'll come racing toward me when they hear the peel being cracked open.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, I pulled the skin off (just in case), and he woofed the rest of that banana down! He didn't seem to like it at first; I gave it to him as just a toy since it was frozen, and he ususally likes playing with frozen stuff. But once he realize what was inside the skin, he wouldn't leave it alone. 

He also loves tomatoes and enjoyed picking those out of the garden  But now that we have more than we can eat ourselves, we've started giving him one every few days. I think he likes it because it's like a ball you can eat


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Ozzy loves bananas! I've not given him the peels though.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

MY DOGS LOVE BANANAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If I get a "bite" Im lucky......... :uhoh:


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I have never had a dog that *DIDN'T* love bananas! My girls eat a banana every day ---- minus the skin of course. They also get little pieves of banana as a treat. A favorite (I don't do it often 'cause its messy) is: take a piece of banana and poke a hole down through it, but not all the way through. Fill the hole with honey. They LOVE it! Most dogs, if not all dogs I know absolutely LOVE bananas. My girls love almost any fruit! Favs being strawberries, pears, mangos, watermelon & canteloupe. Not too crazy about kiwi.

My Flirty would steal bananas off the counter and skin them herself and eat the fruit! I'd come home and find the bunch of peels still hooked together and each banana slit down the side and the fruit removed. Very neatly!! Jazzy does this too but not so neat as Flirt used to do it! Sunny will steal them and eat the whole thing - skin and all!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

My three all love bananas. I frequently use my mushy ones in with their dinner. They chow them right down!


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Wilson loves bananas. We never waste the mushy ones anymore!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, why don't my dogs? Not surprised the sighthounds hate them, but all my goldens have, too.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Putz LOVES bannanas! I'll give him a half of one now and then.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Both Abby and Finn love Bananas....and apples....and melon....and carrots. I have never seen either spit anything out except a coffee bean.


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

Katie Luvs Bananas And Apples!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Woody loves Nanas....but his favorite is Watermelon. I cut up a whole watermelon on Sundays and by Friday its gone....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Mine are crazy abot bananas but the get them rarely. Hooch


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Our dogs and puppies LOVE banana's and get them daily,
with the exception of one who I think does not like the texture
just like her human grandma Carol, but will eat them in Gramma Carol's banana biscuits she makes for them.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

My two get very excited about bananas, but they eat them really weird. They end up dropping them several times before finally finishing them...


----------

